

Ask HN: Why is my comment [dead]? - covgjai

I have submitted few URLs in a comment thread and my comment is showing as dead,<p>Here is the comment,<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6490472<p>What could be the reason?<p>You may need to turn on your showdead option to see the comment.<p>[EDIT: It is not dead anymore. But the question remains, what could be the reason? too many URLs?]
======
crevadi
Many links, You must have raised some spam alarm.

------
crevadi
It is undead now.

